# Comb over cvnts and skinny jean mincers. Where have all the men gone?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ffs

View attachment 162432


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162433


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking for a good man to settle down with are ya? Lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, why are you bothered what other people do with their lives or how they choose to dress?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking for a good man to settle down with are ya? Lol


Yeah,you're too camp lol,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Lol, why are you bothered what other people do with their lives or how they choose to dress?


Why are you bothered that I'm bothered?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why are you bothered that I'm bothered?


Because the fact you're judging people for their choice of clothing or their hair speaks volumes of the level you operate on.

If you want to get down to it a real "man" would be secure enough and not interested to post what you posted.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cvnts like this running all over town, no wonder I can't find a pair of jeans that fit properly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Because the fact you're judging people for their choice of clothing or their hair speaks volumes of the level you operate on.
> 
> If you want to get down to it a real "man" would be secure enough and not interested to post what you posted.


Bye Tommy, have a good day.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bye Tommy, have a good day.


Typical response when provided with rational and critical thinking 

have a great day too!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,you're too camp lol,


Oooo your such a Meanie ooeerr

Haha


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Its true. You cant buy fukin normal clothes nowadays.

Fukin skinny jeans...aint they for birds.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Because the fact you're judging people for their choice of clothing or their hair speaks volumes of the level you operate on.
> 
> If you want to get down to it a real "man" would be secure enough and not interested to post what you posted.


"real man" was never said.

Luckliy humans have such a range of emotions that we are able to form judgements and opinions. You either agree or disagree but to judge someone for judging makes your generic post moot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Might as well wear my Mrs leggings lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Look at the image.
> 
> "super manly"
> 
> ...


Oh but it does Tommy


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree with OP's sentiments.

Back when I was a teenager, men looked like real men, not like effeminate fops in stupid clothes & daft hairstyles.

View attachment 162434


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I agree with OP's sentiments.
> 
> Back when I was a teenager, men looked like real men, not like effeminate fops in stupid clothes & daft hairstyles.
> 
> View attachment 162434


Hahaha!!!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Cvnts like this running all over town, no wonder I can't find a pair of jeans that fit properly.


Tell me about it its because of fashion like this i only buy clothes online. Theres no way an xl tshirt will fit me in dw sports shop or peacocks. Sports direct is the only clothes shop that sells proper xl tshirts these days and evsn them are starting to slowly go like this. Its slim fitting its on the rage now. I bought a pair of jeans a couple of weeks ago didnt try them on because i know the size should fit me when i put them on they were strangleing my calfs and thighs like in that picture so i thought im not wearing them ill look like a right pillock


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I have both comb over and skinny jeans so I guess I should start using tampons?

YES!!


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

People have been dressing what some people would call daft for years!, Grease with there dog **** haircuts, mods/cons, punks, emos, they all look daft to someone. What makes someone manly? And why do you want people to think your manly. sounds like your hiding your small pecker.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I agree with OP's sentiments.
> 
> Back when I was a teenager, men looked like real men, not like effeminate fops in stupid clothes & daft hairstyles.
> 
> View attachment 162434


Hahahaha!!! This^^^

Eyeswater: A real man's man / wolf.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the look personally & it does look less masculine to me.

However that's all good cuz they make me look super hench lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Might as well wear my Mrs leggings lol


I prefer the missus panties tbh, nice tight fit!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

dannyp90 said:


> People have been dressing what some people would call daft for years!, Grease with there dog **** haircuts, mods/cons, punks, emos, they all look daft to someone. What makes someone manly? And why do you want people to think your manly. sounds like your hiding your small pecker.


^ You can't argue with this @FelonE there was no evidence of any genitals on your leg shot you posted earlier?

Perhaps that's why you won't wear skinny jeans? They're exposing your lack of manhood.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd wear skinny jeans if i could fit into them, but i can't.

Even suit trousers are a ****ing struggle as my waist is too small.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

women tend to prefer men who dress fasionably, and tight fitting jeans are fasionable, so surely men who dress in clothes that attracts female attention are actually more manly :whistling:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'd wear skinny jeans if i could fit into them, but i can't.
> 
> Even suit trousers are a ****ing struggle as my waist is too small.


I went into All Saints in the summer, tried on every fit they sell and couldn't get any above my knee.....and I have non existent calves and the smallest quads of any lifter ever.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I went into All Saints in the summer, tried on every fit they sell and couldn't get any above my knee.....and I have non existent calves and the smallest quads of any lifter ever.


Ps. I used to live in Horsham and train at the Forest Gym in crawley, great gym!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think mine are called "hench jeans" actually.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I went into All Saints in the summer, tried on every fit they sell and couldn't get any above my knee.....and I have non existent calves and the smallest quads of any lifter ever.


I don't have calves, just a gab of air between my knee and my foot.

Quads aren't bad but nothing massive. I have to buy 34 inch trousers now.

Chino's are usually a better fit tbh, they have a bit of stretch


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I don't have calves, just a gab of air between my knee and my foot.
> 
> Quads aren't bad but nothing massive. I have to buy 34 inch trousers now.
> 
> Chino's are usually a better fit tbh, they have a bit of stretch


TBH I was just doing it to spend more time with tidy MILF who was working there. I knew none of them would fit :thumb:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

On a more serious note - as a married, hetero man in his late 40's, I really cannot find any fcuks to give about what young lads are wearing this year. The last time I made an attempt to follow fashion was in the late 80's when I was trying to look like Crockett off Miami Vice.

The only thing I notice is fashions getting recycled every few decades. Skinny jeans ? We used to wear them around 1983. With pinstripes for some strange reason.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> women tend to prefer men who dress fasionably, and tight fitting jeans are fasionable, so surely men who dress in clothes that attracts female attention are actually more manly :whistling:


Who decides what's fashionable though?

:huh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> TBH I was just doing it to spend more time with tidy MILF who was working there. I knew none of them would fit :thumb:


I'm assuming you did the old walking out of the changing room in your pants flashing the good stuff to ask for a bigger size?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'd wear skinny jeans if i could fit into them, but i can't.
> 
> Even suit trousers are a ****ing struggle as my waist is too small.


Do what I do mate, buy baggy fit jeans and have them tailored, cheap as chips in most high street tailors. The top is hardly baggy to begin with when you've built any noticeable amount of quad mass, but they'll need taking in at the bottom. Unless you want to disregard all fashion at the risk of not looking 'manly" of course :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I said:


> Do what I do mate' date=' buy baggy fit jeans and have them tailored, cheap as chips in most high street tailors. The top is hardly baggy to begin with when you've built any noticeable amount of quad mass, but they'll need taking in at the bottom. Unless you want to disregard all fashion at the risk of not looking 'manly" of course :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Just live in trackies now mate, the missus has given up moaning to buy some new trousers.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Why are you bothered that I'm bothered?


Why are you bothered that hes bothered about why you're bothered?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

My opinion is if you feel good in something then wear it, fvck what others think. The days of men being men have long gone. I shave my head every week, use a beard trimmer so I have stubble, pluck my eyebrows, trim my chest and bvllocks and shave my back. It's also getting to the stage where I'm having to pluck nose hairs and sort ears. If we all dressed the same the world would be a boring place.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't got an issue with what other people want to wear, wear whatever the fcuk you like.

My issue is that shops sizing seems to be getting smaller and smaller and I can't fit into anything, I've got a Large superdry polo that I've had for about 5 years now, still fits me well, so the other week I went and bought another one, into the superdry shop, picked up a Large thinking it would fit fine, got home, tried it on, could barely get it over my head, was ridiculous, more like a Medium or even Small.

Trousers and jeans are even worse, they're all cut for bandy legged stick men.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Cvnts like this running all over town, no wonder I can't find a pair of jeans that fit properly.


Cracking shoes he got on tho. I can't be doing with wearing trainers outside the gym.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I haven't got an issue with what other people want to wear, wear whatever the fcuk you like.
> 
> My issue is that shops sizing seems to be getting smaller and smaller and I can't fit into anything, I've got a Large superdry polo that I've had for about 5 years now, still fits me well, so the other week I went and bought another one, into the superdry shop, picked up a Large thinking it would fit fine, got home, tried it on, could barely get it over my head, was ridiculous, more like a Medium or even Small.
> 
> Trousers and jeans are even worse, they're all cut for bandy legged stick men.


I thought superdry like most other shops now do different fit. Sure you didn't pick up a slim fit one? Think they have an orange tag in them


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I agree with OP's sentiments.
> 
> Back when I was a teenager, men looked like real men, not like effeminate fops in stupid clothes & daft hairstyles.
> 
> View attachment 162434


x2

this is what real men used to look like when i was younger..

View attachment 162438


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Not a fan of skinny jeans one bit, especially when they turn up the bottoms and show some boney ankle sh1t lol...

I'm not fashionable and I don't really care, I just bang on some jeans (takes a while to find some that fit around my average 25" quads) and a nice t shirt lol, that's if I'm going out somewher posh haha. Usually joggers and whatever t shirt is first I grab lol.. Or vest or sod the t shirt/vest and get a hoodie on


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Not a fan of skinny jeans one bit, especially when they turn up the bottoms and show some boney ankle sh1t lol...

I'm not fashionable and I don't really care, I just bang on some jeans (takes a while to find some that fit around my average 25" quads) and a nice t shirt lol, that's if I'm going out somewher posh haha. Usually joggers and whatever t shirt is first I grab lol.. Or vest or sod the t shirt/vest and get a hoodie on


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Why are you bothered that hes bothered about why you're bothered?


Why are you bothered whether he's bothered about why he's bothered about being bothered?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Varg said:


> Who decides what's fashionable though?
> 
> :huh:


im talking about high street fasion.. h&m. topman etc..


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The iced gem hairstyle does my head in


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> im talking about high street fasion.. h&m. topman etc..


Yeah, so someone at a clothes shop decides what's fashionable, then if you want any opposite sex action, you have to wear it.

Sounds crazy.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

It's not my bag either... its just part of the spiral of realising that you're no longer 'young' i think.

every generation looks at the one behind and thinks that they dress like [email protected]

global hypercolour and shell suits anyone?


----------



## ShoremallPark (Jan 21, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Why are you bothered whether he's bothered about why he's bothered about being bothered?


Why are you bothered that he's bothered about somebody being bothered about why he's bothered about somebody being bothered?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> People have been dressing what some people would call daft for years!, Grease with there dog **** haircuts, mods/cons, punks, emos, they all look daft to someone. What makes someone manly? And why do you want people to think your manly. sounds like your hiding your small pecker.


I don't give a fvck what people think of me.Hence why I don't follow these stupid fads.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

It sure is manly to pay so much attention to teenage lads and then bitch about their fashion choices on a forum though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I have both comb over and skinny jeans so I guess I should start using tampons?
> 
> YES!!


Yes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> ^ You can't argue with this @FelonE there was no evidence of any genitals on your leg shot you posted earlier?
> 
> Perhaps that's why you won't wear skinny jeans? They're exposing your lack of manhood.


Sorry I didn't wear tight boxers and take the pic so you could see my c0ck clearly,was trying to show my legs not my d1ck.......forgot there'd be mincers like you looking for some c0ck action.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> On a more serious note - as a married, hetero man in his late 40's, I really cannot find any fcuks to give about what young lads are wearing this year. The last time I made an attempt to follow fashion was in the late 80's when I was trying to look like Crockett off Miami Vice.
> 
> The only thing I notice is fashions getting recycled every few decades. Skinny jeans ? We used to wear them around 1983. With pinstripes for some strange reason.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sorry I didn't wear tight boxers and take the pic so you could see my c0ck clearly,was trying to show my legs not my d1ck.......forgot there'd be mincers like you looking for some c0ck action.


Apology accepted but next time wear budgie smugglers


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Apology accepted but next time wear budgie smugglers


Please don't.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Apology accepted but next time wear budgie smugglers


For you I will.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Might as well wear my Mrs leggings lol


And her slim fit checked shirt with the top button done ..lol..


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Most jeans I try and buy these days wont fit up my ****ing calves, always naturally had big calves and thighs so getting jeans that are a decent fit are a hard find for me


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

What ever happened to good old fashioned orgys?

Back when men were men and sheep were sheep.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Men's clothing sizes are getting smaller and smaller as a result of these skinny little feckers with sparrow legs whilst women's clothing is getting bigger so they don't feel quite so bad for being fat little cake eating, box of wine swigging piggies. Give it another 5 years and the "average" women will be able to kick the "average" mans ass as they'll be twice the size.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pmsl @FelonE 

Just today's fashion, year or so it'll be gone.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't beat skinny jeans. If they don't look painted on, they're too big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> Can't beat skinny jeans. If they don't look painted on, they're too big



View attachment 162480


So do you were leggings too?


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162480
> 
> 
> So do you were leggings too?


Hahaha no, in all fairness, they're pretty camp.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> Hahaha no, in all fairness, they're pretty camp.


At least we agree on that lol.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> At least we agree on that lol.


leggings are only worn by the type of man that wear ugg boots. Something very wrong about that.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Craig92 said:


> leggings are only worn by the type of man that wear ugg boots. Something very wrong about that.


What about jeggings?


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What about jeggings?


Haha I'm not Gok Wan mind. I could only Dream of having a hair line like him!!

I have a few mates that are camp as Xmas so they tend to keep up with today's fashion. Some stuff they wear and the hair styles they have are very very brave and way too much for me.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wear skinny jeans and own ugg boots. No leggings thou


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> I wear skinny jeans and own ugg boots. No leggings thou


You own ugg boots? What on God's earth possessed you to buy female footwear as a man? Srs.

Jesus fuukin wept.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Varg said:


> Who decides what's fashionable though?
> 
> :huh:


The shops mate, I think what they do is find whatever stock they didn't sell from years previous and make it.'this season'. Load of bollox.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> You own ugg boots? What on God's earth possessed you to buy female footwear as a man? Srs.
> 
> Jesus fuukin wept.


Words right out of my mouth. Never understood the whole ugg boots on men thing. Might as well start wearing makeup.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It seems there's a lot of sheep today,who will follow whatever is supposed to be 'in fashion'. Pretty sad really. Benders!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Words right out of my mouth. Never understood the whole ugg boots on men thing. Might as well start wearing makeup.


Most of em do that already too ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This forum should be called UK-Mincers


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Most of em do that already too ffs


This is a fair point haha..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

raj-m said:


> Its true. You cant buy fukin normal clothes nowadays.
> 
> Fukin skinny jeans...aint they for birds.


No..feathers are for birds


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No..feathers are for birds


Here we go lol The womens rights activist is here


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

strong confusion over skinny guys saying clothes don`t fit over their huge legs on thread


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No..feathers are for birds


and kids are baby goats


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> women tend to prefer men who dress fasionably, and tight fitting jeans are fasionable, so surely men who dress in clothes that attracts female attention are actually more manly :whistling:


No...jeans should fit perfectly showing a nice big juicy bum rock hard quads and better if they are a little distressed and one should just almost be able to see whether u are a left or right at the front...but not quite. Skinny jeans allow us to see that u don't train legs at all and if u do not hard enough they make the bum look flat and the feet look massive and from the front well no one wants to know for what's for dinner do they..skinny jeans :thumbdown: not manly


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No...jeans should fit perfectly showing a nice big juicy bum rock hard quads and better if they are a little distressed and one should just almost be able to see whether u are a left or right at the front...but not quite. Skinny jeans allow us to see that u don't train legs at all and if u do not hard enough they make the bum look flat and the feet look massive and from the front well no one wants to know for what's for dinner do they..skinny jeans :thumbdown: not manly


have you posted anything in the last week or so that doesn`t have a smutty innuendo? fvcking dull dear.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> and kids are baby goats


Thanks for that...and pigs have piglets


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> have you posted anything in the last week or so that doesn`t have a smutty innuendo? fvcking dull dear.


Whys it bothering u? Can only men make innuendo ...didn't realise but won't apologise


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks for that...and pigs have piglets


Twigs have twiglets....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Here we go lol The womens rights activist is here
> 
> Oh ohhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> Twigs have twiglets....


Lol no mal just nooooo ur a different breed altogether..l


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd love to see these comb overed,skinny jeans wearing gaylords survive on a desert island lol. How they gonna get their eyebrows threaded then?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> You own ugg boots? What on God's earth possessed you to buy female footwear as a man? Srs.
> 
> Jesus fuukin wept.


Well there not just woman's footwear, they also do mans. Best slippers I've ever owned.

You need to wear certain clothes to feel like a man? Now that my friend is silly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Well there not just woman's footwear, they also do mans. Best slippers I've ever owned.
> 
> You need to wear certain clothes to feel like a man? Now that my friend is silly


Do you wear your girlfriends underwear? srs


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do you wear your girlfriends underwear? srs


Nah never really seen a benefit to it, to be honest. Is it any good?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Iv no problem with how they dress at all not for me but hey ho.

I dont quite understand how they get there legs so skinny because my little brother has as skinny an upper body as they do but even he has some sort of leg muscle i just thought thats how men were built?

i do how ever have a problem with the atitude that almost all of them carry with them same one when in the gym with the tools with stringers 3 times too big so everyone can see there ribs and nips :no:

an because women are sheep the mags tell them this is what there blokes should look like so it makes it hard as fook to find one whos not a sheep and doesnt want a women dressed as a man or mabey im just ugly as fvck haha


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ffs
> 
> View attachment 162432


Wassup? they pinching all the women? haha im not a fan of really skinny jeans but fashion changes and some people get left in the 90's like yourself


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> Iv no problem with how they dress at all not for me but hey ho.
> 
> I dont quite understand how they get there legs so skinny because my little brother has as skinny an upper body as they do but even he has some sort of leg muscle i just thought thats how men were built?
> 
> ...


I wear stretch skinny so they actually fit my legs a lot better than most jeans.

I think some people are ****holes no matter how they dress, every gym has its share of tossers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Nah never really seen a benefit to it, to be honest. Is it any good?


Ask ya dad


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe @FelonE has someone at his work wearing skinny jeans giving him the eye and it's making him slight nervous


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ask ya dad


Hahahahahaha good one


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Wassup? they pinching all the women? haha im not a fan of really skinny jeans but fashion changes and some people get left in the 90's like yourself


I wear Air Max 95's,casual fit jeans.If that makes me stuck in the 90's I'm fvcking glad to be there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Maybe @FelonE has someone at his work wearing skinny jeans giving him the eye and it's making him slight nervous


Trust me I'd make him nervous


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Well there not just woman's footwear, they also do mans. Best slippers I've ever owned.
> 
> You need to wear certain clothes to feel like a man? Now that my friend is silly


I never said it detracted from you as a man. I was voicing my opinion that I believe your choice in footwear to be foolish.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I never said it detracted from you as a man. I was voicing my opinion that I believe your choice in footwear to be foolish.


Try a pair, solely to use as slippers. I think you'll be impressed


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wear Air Max 95's,casual fit jeans.If that makes me stuck in the 90's I'm fvcking glad to be there.


A-men to that dude..... :thumbup1:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> A-men to that dude.....1:


I'd rather be stuck in the 90's than to suddenly find myself sporting a fruity neckachief and wondering why my testicals feel so crushed whilst being unable to get my hand in my pocket due to overly tight jeans designed to show off my child like legs.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

The pictures are comparing men in their 40's and 50's with kids in their teens / very early 20's.

Why not compare Sean Connery's Bond to Daniel Craig instead of some emo teenager? Daniel Craig is slightly more metrosexual since he isn't as hairy as Connery and is in far better shape than Connery was, but they both dressed well.

You've also compared a 40 year old cowboy to Robert Pattison in Twilight who was about 20 then.

You rarely see men in their 30's or 40's rocking the kind of clothes you're bitching about on here. Teenagers have always had questionable fashion choices. What they choose to wear is what seems to get them the girls they're aiming for, so leave them to it.

Very sad middle aged men to be on here moaning about teenagers fashion choices. You need a reality check, particularly FelonE, who spent a whole thread saying goodbye which got to like 30+ pages, only to come back two days later. It's probably more effective to stick on a pair of leggings for attention mate.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd rather be stuck in the 90's than to suddenly find myself sporting a fruity neckachief and wondering why my testicals feel so crushed whilst being unable to get my hand in my pocket due to overly tight jeans designed to show off my child like legs.


You sir are my idol. Thank you


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I wear Air Max 95's,casual fit jeans.If that makes me stuck in the 90's I'm fvcking glad to be there.


+3 , i either order online or my clothes shopping takes 2 mins - walk in ask for size and walk out.

*i'll give it a few more years then get a pipe aswell - not that i want to smoke but they are good for pointing at things you are talking about , to really emphasize a point you can also poke the **** in the eye with it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> The pictures are comparing men in their 40's and 50's with kids in their teens / very early 20's.
> 
> Why not compare Sean Connery's James Bond to Daniel Craig instead of some emo teenager? Daniel Craig is slightly more metrosexual since he isn't as hairy as Connery and is in far better shape than Connery was, but they both dressed well.
> 
> ...


its because im talking from my own viewpoint - and i am 45 

... believe it or not forums generally have a wide age group


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Currently rocking the blowdried back hair with blonde highlights and a beard.
> 
> I've been called George Michael 5 times now, srs.


Sounds about right


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd rather be stuck in the 90's than to suddenly find myself sporting a fruity neckachief and wondering why my testicals feel so crushed whilst being unable to get my hand in my pocket due to overly tight jeans designed to show off my child like legs.


Exactly


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

aqualung said:


> its because im talking from my own viewpoint - and i am 45
> 
> ... believe it or not forums generally have a wide age group


What has that got to do with my post? I'm pointing out your 'viewpoint' is comparing young guys with older men. How many men your age are walking around in leggings?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> What has that got to do with my post? I'm pointing out your 'viewpoint' is comparing young guys with older men. How many men your age are walking around in leggings?


......the whole thread is about how fashion /fashions have changed


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

aqualung said:


> ......the whole thread is about how fashion /fashions have changed


I give up....

That's exactly what I was commenting on. You're comparing older men from the past with younger men of today. Yes fashion changed, but you're not comparing like for like.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IC1 said:


> What has that got to do with my post? I'm pointing out your 'viewpoint' is comparing young guys with older men. How many men your age are walking around in leggings?


The point is that guys in their 40's/50's are still wearing the clothes they wore in their 20's. People don't buy 'old peoples' clothes as the get older. They wear what they have always worn.

I wore boots, jeans and t shirts in my teens and I still wear them in my 50's.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

What's not to like about this look?

View attachment 162484


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread is like an insecurity anonymous meeting.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> I give up....
> 
> That's exactly what I was commenting on. You're comparing older men from the past with younger men of today. Yes fashion changed, but you're not comparing like for like.


you give up? im comparing the men from the films i saw as a youngster to the men of today -which as i said is exactly what the thread is about.

...calm the **** down , go and eat your cocopops and get ready for school.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The point is that guys in their 40's/50's are still wearing the clothes they wore in their 20's. People don't buy 'old peoples' clothes as the get older. They wear what they have always worn.
> 
> I wore boots, jeans and t shirts in my teens and I still wear them in my 50's.


Having been friends with many people who wore the ultra tight skinny jean style clothes in our early 20's, they move on, they get a more casual fitting slim cut instead and tone down the crazy loud T-Shirts and what-not as they become professional working people and slightly bigger and can't pull that off anymore.

I doubt you'll find men in their 40's / 50's wearing the kind of clothing being mocked on this thread, with the exception of Russell Brand.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

aqualung said:


> you give up? im comparing the men from the films i saw as a youngster to the men of today -which as i said is exactly what the thread is about.
> 
> ...calm the **** down , go and eat your cocopops and get ready for school.


So everyone that disagrees with you is out of control and needs calming / sent to school? You're an experienced forum member, people disagreeing on a forum is par for the course...

I still maintain this is just a teenager fashion choice bashing thread since there's few pictures of actual men over 25 posted on here, which to me just seems a bit sad.

Anyway, I'm off to eat my coco pops.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IC1 said:


> Having been friends with many people who wore the ultra tight skinny jean style clothes in our early 20's, they move on, they get a more casual fitting slim cut instead and tone down the crazy loud T-Shirts and what-not as they become professional working people and slightly bigger and can't pull that off anymore.
> 
> I doubt you'll find men in their 40's / 50's wearing the kind of clothing being mocked on this thread, with the exception of Russell Brand.


Maybe not, but that's slaves to fashion for you. You can buy 'fashionable' clothes in different sizes, and what one would wear for work has nothing to do with what they wear through choice. The uniformed services don't turn out in uniform...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The point is that guys in their 40's/50's are still wearing the clothes they wore in their 20's. People don't buy 'old peoples' clothes as the get older. They wear what they have always worn.
> 
> I wore boots, jeans and t shirts in my teens and I still wear them in my 50's.


I wore a cap at 90 degrees chav style along with henri loyd jumpers jeans and rockports in my teens.

When I was at high school it was the in thing to be a chav lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> I wore a cap at 90 degrees chav style along with henri loyd jumpers jeans and rockports in my teens.
> 
> When I was at high school it was the in thing to be a chav lol


Yeah right, according to this thread you must wear the same thing now...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> So everyone that disagrees with you is out of control and needs calming / sent to school? You're an experienced forum member, people disagreeing on a forum is par for the course...
> 
> I still maintain this is just a teenager fashion choice bashing thread since there's few pictures of actual men over 25 posted on here, which to me just seems a bit sad.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to eat my coco pops.


of course differences of opinion occur and when did i say you were out of control ? -as i said this is a forum with a wide age group and i gave *my* opinion , however you have failed to grasp what i have said and also the OP's age and his original post.

....enjoy your cocopops and have a good day


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IC1 said:


> Yeah right, according to this thread you must wear the same thing now...


You really do miss the point don't you. According to this thread people who don't blindly follow fashion would still be wearing the same thing now. People who do flit from fashion to fashion and fad to fad in some desperate bid to fit in and be popular would be wearing the latest craze...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont agree that people keep wearing what they did when they were young, as you grow up, your mindset changes and level of ****dness you have reduces.

this leads to comfort over form decisions. Plus, some of what comes along still appeals to gets added in too.

otherwise its like saying i'll be bouncing along to 'smack my bitch up' in my 60's because it was around when I was young lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

andyboro said:


> I dont agree that people keep wearing what they did when they were young, as you grow up, your mindset changes and level of ****dness you have reduces.
> 
> this leads to comfort over form decisions. Plus, some of what comes along still appeals to gets added in too.
> 
> otherwise its like saying i'll be bouncing along to 'smack my bitch up' in my 60's because it was around when I was young lol.


So are you going to wear a flat cap and tweed jacket when you hit 60?

And musically why is it that old folk today listen to Neil Diamond? It because that's what they were brought up with. I liked metal when I was a teenager and I still go to metal gigs in my 50's...We may make superficial changes as we age but our basic preferences are set from youth.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

IC1 said:


> Yeah right, according to this thread you must wear the same thing now...


No lol I dont go for the skinny slim fit everything look either though. When I see folk wearing Skinny Jeans and painted on tshirt It just looks like your wearing your little brothers clothes. I understand people work hard in the gym and want to show off what they have done but you can still do that wearing clothes that fit you IMO

But then IMO your all gay for bitching about clothes :blowme:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Polo/tee/shirt with jeans, sorted, nothing over the top, simple and easy.

I'm confused sometimes how they get these skinny fit stuff on, actually thought of something worse, plunge neck tops that are basically male cleavage.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Mingster said:


> So are you going to wear a flat cap and tweed jacket when you hit 60?
> 
> And musically why is it that old folk today listen to Neil Diamond? It because that's what they were brought up with. I liked metal when I was a teenager and I still go to metal gigs in my 50's...We may make superficial changes as we age but our basic preferences are set from youth.


Im my 20's I made a lot more effort, probably more than I should have.. now in my late 30's it has reduced, smart/casual is as far as I go - hence the less ar*ed point.

Do you think that all old folk who listen to Niel Diamond now didnt have a more eclectic and louder taste back in their younger days? Im not saying everything changes but things to seem to take a more relaxed pace.

there are exceptions to this of course, as with anything.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't start mocking rrr Neil ay!!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> So are you going to wear a flat cap and tweed jacket when you hit 60?
> 
> And musically why is it that old folk today listen to Neil Diamond? It because that's what they were brought up with. *I liked metal when I was a teenager* and I still go to metal gigs in my 50's...We may make superficial changes as we age but our basic preferences are set from youth.


Metallers are an exception, though - they never change 

A lot of people do change as they age though.

Sticking to musician, look at for example Eric Clapton. He was the cutting edge at one time, and as he aged moved to acoustic ballads. A lot of others do the same*.

*Not metallers.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mingster said:


> So are you going to wear a flat cap and tweed jacket when you hit 60?
> 
> And musically why is it that old folk today listen to Neil Diamond? It because that's what they were brought up with. I liked metal when I was a teenager and I still go to metal gigs in my 50's...We may make superficial changes as we age but our basic preferences are set from youth.


^ This

I obviously don't wear the sort of clothes I wear when I was 17, because I'd look even more stupid now than I did in 1984 - but a lot of my clothes choices are influenced by what was going on then. Unless I'm doing 70s fancy dress - I cannot bring myself to wear flared trousers, wide ties, shirts with big collars or jackets with big lapels - because they were all the sorts of things that our teachers were still wearing.

Musically, my playlist is all stuff I actually listened to in my teens & 20's, or new stuff that's in the same vein. My son was amazed to discover that not only did I like the Artic Monkeys, but that I have their whole catalogue in my music collection. Then I played him some stuff by The Clash, The Stranglers & The Small Faces, and he could hear the similarities.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

When you get to your 40's and 50's we'll see I guess...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> Metallers are an exception, though - they never change
> 
> A lot of people do change as they age though.
> 
> ...


A lot of the musicians have done this because they started out as rebellious teenagers in a band with other rebellious teenagers, selling music to rebellious teenagers, then as they get older they mellow & start doing music that they want to rather than what the money-machine demands.

Like a lot of people, my tastes have expanded & come to include stuff I would never have entertained 30 years ago, but I can't think of any band or genre that I liked in my teens that I don't like anymore.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You really do miss the point don't you. According to this thread people who don't blindly follow fashion would still be wearing the same thing now. People who do flit from fashion to fashion and fad to fad in some desperate bid to fit in and be popular would be wearing the latest craze...


I haven't missed your point and it is applicable to some people. Just generally, I think people who do follow the latest fashion in their 20's probably calm it down as they get older, on the whole. That's just from my experience having just transitioned from the kind of age that would wear the clothes shown in this thread, to a slightly older age that wouldn't.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

skinny jeans checking in.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The L Man said:


> skinny jeans checking in.


Your alive!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This thread is like an insecurity anonymous meeting.


I'm insecure I don't dress like a 12 yr old girl?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> I've been on a break, thought I'd use my other account.


Oh so you are the same person.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Clothes should be fitted, jeans, t shirts, jumpers everything, hair should be neat and tidy, and you should never wear sh!t shoes! Lads who follow that will generally have a good number of girls who can vouch that they are not a mincer!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EctoSize said:


> Clothes should be fitted, jeans, t shirts, jumpers everything, hair should be neat and tidy, and you should never wear sh!t shoes! Lads who follow that will generally have a good number of *boys* who can vouch that they are a mincer!


Fixed


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Varg said:


> Fixed


Ahhh cheers lad, you going to tell all of UK-M how good I was then


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.

I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.

I wear stringer vests in the gym and white socks pulled up as far as they go with my Nike Roshe trainers on.

I basically make a conscious choice to be part of a herd of people that choose to do the same cos I like the look and I attract girls that like me because I like it.

If you want to walk around with your short back and side, gelled down fringe haircut, with an epic monobrow wearing beat up old trainers, sovereigns on and your hoody and Levi 501's then knock yourself out.

Basically we all use clothes to portray an image or status about ourselves and not everyone is going to agree with your opinion just like that wont agree with your image.

I notice threads like this are always started by middle aged men that have lost touch with fashion and want to spend their final days wearing Lonsdale trackies and Slazenger polos looking like a reject from Sports Direct, taking no risks to put themselves out there but happy to cast dispersions on those who do.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


This is a great post.

Some of these guys probably still wear the same football shirt they did when they were 12 with their surname on the back and their favourite players number as casual wear.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


End of Thread...REPS!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Everyone follows some sort of fashion clothing wise.

You have no choice unless you make your own clothes.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of ground in-between those two though.

My eyebrows are trimmed, I maintain stubble, If I'm in good enough nick then I may have some hair removed for the summer.

I just know better than to go full on toss-pot.

I recon that the fact that you want a girl to like you because of your clothes is probably a good indicator of where all of this comes from.

Its just modern day pea-cocking.

If I think about it, the appeal of following trends dropped at the same time as my desire to chase shallow, empty headed trollops...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Or you could just wear clothes in a style that suit YOU, be presentable but not a sheep - works for me


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


dont you hate having to be a sheep just to be liked by birds?

or do you actually like the trend? nothing bad just wonder if they do like it or just wear that stuff anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


I feel priveliged that you've come out on my thread. Fairplay princess.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I agree about the peacocking comment but we all do that in a way.

Basically who we are and what we like or do is protrayed by the clothes we wear, this is how we project our image to the outside world.

I want my image to be of someone young, tidy, successful and forward thinking.

I'll take risks and try something new because I'll see it on the highstreet, in a magazine or on TV and try it for myself.

I dont just buy into any trend, there are certain things that I see and wouldn't do. EG The top knot hairstyle just doesn't agree with me for some reason but that doesn't mean I haven't seen it look good on someone else and I respect people for trying it and daring to be different.

In fashion if we didn't have people trying something new or daring to be different we would be walking round in the same robes the romans wore or even cavemen furs.

I completely understand someone saying that they dont like it but being physcially bothered by it is offensive and a complete waste of time.

In my view fashion is art and as with art sometimes things exist not for a practical reason but merely for expression and appreciation by others.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Just to add I train hard in the gym and lift heavy, I am a dab hand a DIY, I know my way round a car engine and have no problem with any manual work, I am happy to spend all day digging in the garden if I need to and I can handle myself in a fight or an argument.

I am just as much a man as anyone but I happen to like fashion.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> In fashion if we didn't have people trying something new or daring to be different we would be walking round in the same robes the romans wore or even cavemen furs.


Personally, I watch things like Vikings and Game of Thrones and think those cloaks and furs look pretty cool.

Not sure I'd attract many women like that though, although my wife would be an exception, especially if I looked like Rollo from Vikings, heh.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

When Hoodies and Joggers become fashionable I will be all over it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm insecure I don't dress like a 12 yr old girl?


Your insecure because how people live their lives independent from yours bothers you do much.

I'm sure these guys find it odd that other men would posts pictures of themselves without their shirts on for other shirtless men to look at? But I guess that don't know how it feels to be that 'manly'


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I agree about the peacocking comment but we all do that in a way.
> 
> Basically who we are and what we like or do is protrayed by the clothes we wear, this is how we project our image to the outside world.
> 
> ...


Your all about daring to be different yet you openly admitted that your following a trend

Ps ..... The reason you feel you can handle yourself in a fight is because most guys feel like they are fighting a girl so dont try as hard just incase your fake tan rubs off on them :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Your insecure because how people live their lives independent from yours bothers you do much.
> 
> I'm sure these guys find it odd that other men would posts pictures of themselves without their shirts on for other shirtless men to look at? But I guess that don't know how it feels to be that 'manly'


It bothers me but I'm not jealous so how does that make me insecure? So if you see someone walking down the road looking like a proper plank and you think wtf? Does that make you insecure? Nope. Just think they look like a t1t.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


end thread!

I don't pass judgement or take offence to the trampy looking bloke walking around in his lonsdale trackies and baggy dunlop tshirt who's motto is 'abs are for pussies' so why does he pass judgement on me wearing my fashionable clothing? It's okay saying I'm insecure but I'm not the one taking offence over someone elses dress sense.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It bothers me but I'm not jealous so how does that make me insecure? So if you see someone walking down the road looking like a proper plank and you think wtf? Does that make you insecure? Nope. Just think they look like a t1t.


So whilst I have my note pad in front of me, how is the appropriate way for a man to dress?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> So whilst I have my note pad in front of me, how is the appropriate way for a man to dress?


to the left.

to the right always feels weird


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> to the left.
> 
> to the right always feels weird


whilst being a smart ****, this is incredible correct.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> whilst being a smart ****, this is incredible correct.


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162513


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

**** off look how good i look in my new skinny jeans. Dont hate me cos u aint me

View attachment 162515


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

xelad said:


> **** off look how good i look in my new skinny jeans. Dont hate me cos u aint me
> 
> View attachment 162515


after I cleaned up I was disgusted


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Thing is once you get older, you realize how pointless being in fashion is.

It's just insecurity making us feel the need to dress up, it's purely social camouflage.

We need the recognition of others to have some sense of worth.

Or some daft need to feel superior just because we look better.

Only when you get older you understand what a load of bollocks it all is.

I wear gym slacks all the time, and zero fcuks are given.

Fashion, one of the biggest cons going.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Girl I know works in New Look and she couldnt believe the amoount of guys that came in and bought womans jeans, She asked them why and they said because the mens skinnys werent tight enough.

Womans jeans,Fake tan,eyebrows done,teeth whitening wonder what is going to be the next trend.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Your all about daring to be different yet you openly admitted that your following a trend
> 
> Ps ..... The reason you feel you can handle yourself in a fight is because most guys feel like they are fighting a girl so dont try as hard just incase your fake tan rubs off on them :lol:


Different within reason ... otherwise what am I supposed to do walk round in crocs, a fur coat and speedos FFS.

Compared to some of the commenters in this thread turning your jeans up is just as rediculous.

If you saw me you would know I'm not a girl : :beer:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Girl I know works in New Look and she couldnt believe the amoount of guys that came in and bought womans jeans, She asked them why and they said because the mens skinnys werent tight enough.
> 
> Womans jeans,Fake tan,eyebrows done,teeth whitening wonder what is going to be the next trend.


Well you know it all already.

Why dont you tell us oh wise fashion master ?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Thing is once you get older, you realize how pointless being in fashion is.
> 
> It's just insecurity making us feel the need to dress up, it's purely social camouflage.
> 
> ...


I do agree with this, I know its all bull**** but most things in life are.

Everything is just one big distraction or a way of making you part with your time or money.

I'd love to be able to just fk the system and go off the radar but personally I cant.

If I had the choice of being free from the matrix or staying, I am sad to say I would probably stay :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Different within reason ... otherwise what am I supposed to do walk round in crocs, a fur coat and speedos FFS.
> 
> Compared to some of the commenters in this thread turning your jeans up is just as rediculous.
> 
> If you saw me you would know I'm not a girl :


Probably would know you're not a girl. Would probably think you're not in to girls either.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

raj-m said:


> Its true. You cant buy fukin normal clothes nowadays.
> 
> Fukin skinny jeans...aint they for birds.


Times change my friend just like nobody would wears the clothes from the 80s. I think people need to be a little more secure and less judgemental towards others, i'm pretty sure they could judge you lot just as quickly.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Probably would know you're not a girl. Would probably think you're not in to girls either.


Oh ok so now your homophobic as well.

Things are starting to make sense.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Oh ok so now your homophobic as well.
> 
> Things are starting to make sense.


Because recognising someone is gay makes me homophobic?lol good try. If I was homophobic I'd be giving you grief and I'm not.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Because recognising someone is gay makes me homophobic?lol good try. If I was homophobic I'd be giving you grief and I'm not.


Recognising someone is gay by their dress sense ??

As far as I'm aware being gay involves sex with men but since your the expert maybe you could enlighten us.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

The combover is the pinnacle of "I still haven't learned how to not look utterly ridiculous", which most of us learn in our mid 20s.

As for the skinny jeans, my wife bought me a pair, and I wear them, cos she lets me **** her.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Recognising someone is gay by their dress sense ??
> 
> As far as I'm aware being gay involves sex with men but since your the expert maybe you could enlighten us.


You can just tell sometimes

View attachment 162517


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MisterMuscle said:


> The combover is the pinnacle of "I still haven't learned how to not look utterly ridiculous", which most of us learn in our mid 20s.
> 
> As for the skinny jeans, my wife bought me a pair, and I wear them, cos she lets me **** her.


So she wouldn't if you didn't?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Recognising someone is gay by their dress sense ??
> 
> As far as I'm aware being gay involves sex with men but since your the expert maybe you could enlighten us.


Ok. Maybe gay is too strong. More effeminate girl boy


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Tight jeans have been around for years. It used to be a skate/bmx thing and they were obviosuly worn by people involved in rock and roll music too.

I think they can look awesome if worn right. I can't stand the tight jean wearing trendy comb over guys because they bassicly ruined this style.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

its fashion, i wonder if people moaned at others wearing flares back in the 60's and yes i wear skinny jeans and yes it looks like i dont train legs (but i do :thumb: )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awt said:


> its fashion, i wonder if people moaned at others wearing flares back in the 60's and yes i wear skinny jeans and yes it looks like i dont train legs (but i do :thumb: )


So you'd basically just go along with whatever's 'fashion'?


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So you'd basically just go along with whatever's 'fashion'?


no i wear them because i want to and this is the problem people are more concerned with what others do, wear, look like when it does not really matter, why should you judge someone for how they look


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awt said:


> no i wear them because i want to and this is the problem people are more concerned with what others do, wear, look like when it does not really matter, why should you judge someone for how they look


That's the world we live in


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

the real men are probably off not giving a **** about what other people are wearing.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Thing is once you get older, you realize how pointless being in fashion is.
> 
> It's just insecurity making us feel the need to dress up, it's purely social camouflage.
> 
> ...


Exactly.As you get older, the need or desire to conform slowly fades.In fact, Im looking foward to appearing in public dressed in a bizarre combination of ill fitting, uncoordinated clothes, that at least will amuse passers by.

There is a guy in his late 50s/60s that lives down my road.He has a long mane of blonde hair, wears 1930 style chalk stripe suites (with spats) and drives, a Daimler Dart or a 1950s Bristol.I think he relishes his individuality and non conformance to expected stereotypes.That, or hes just mental.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What about blokes that go out in vests as best. I think they look like a cvnt tbh.

Just thought I'd through that out there


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I have a beard, I have slicked back hair, I wear skinny jeans which I roll up with no socks to show off my ankles.
> 
> I have my eyebrows threaded, use fake tan and have my teeth whitened.
> 
> ...


Agree with the overall point of this post. Some people might look at someone with skinny jeans, hair swept back etc. and think "What a ****, do you enjoy looking like a poof?", while that person might be looking back at them with their trackies, trainers, no real hairstyle, and think "What a scruffy, unstylish ****, do you enjoy looking like you don't give a **** about the way you look?". Works both ways, if something isn't to your taste obviously you're not going to like the look of it on someone else. Best way is just to accept that everyone's different - they think they look good and so will many other people both male and female, so leave them to it.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just can't believe people are that desperate to follow trends theyl wear stuff they don't actually like just to fit in, crazy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hoddsy said:


> the real men are probably off not giving a **** about what other people are wearing.


The real men won't be so worried that they need to follow fashion,regardless if it makes them look like they raided the Mrs wardrobe.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Now showing off your ankles lol wtf is that about


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What's wrong with people taking pride in there appearance? I hope I never get to the stage where I just think that'll do.

Same as going gym and having a good physique, it's all about what makes you feel good about yourself


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea taking pride in appearance is different. There's smart expensive clothes that aren't the "In trend "


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Carllo said:


> Yea taking pride in appearance is different. There's smart expensive clothes that aren't the "In trend "


You ain't gotta wear expensive clothes to look and feel good.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

I know but your saying if you don't follow a Trend your letting yourself go and don't take pride

Anyway everyone's different lol I just hate following trends


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Carllo said:


> I know but your saying if you don't follow a Trend your letting yourself go and don't take pride
> 
> Anyway everyone's different lol I just hate following trends


I wouldn't wear something because everyone else is wearing it. I do go out and might see someone in something and think I like them trainers or that jacket and but it or similar. Does that mean I'm following a trend or buying something I like?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

MisterMuscle said:


> The combover is the pinnacle of "I still haven't learned how to not look utterly ridiculous", which most of us learn in our mid 20s.
> 
> As for the skinny jeans, my wife bought me a pair, and I wear them, cos she lets me **** her.


Sorry mate, if your wife buys your clothes and/or dictates what you wear, you have no place in this thread! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Sorry mate, if your wife buys your clothes and/or dictates what you wear, you have no place in this thread! :lol:


X2 lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> Sorry mate, if your wife buys your clothes and/or dictates what you wear, you have no place in this thread! :lol:


Does that include socks and pants? My missus buys me then when she sees my nuts hanging out through a hole or works out that my socks don't function as socks anymore


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

**** it lets all wear lonsdale and boot cut jeans with boots :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Does that include socks and pants? My missus buys me then when she sees my nuts hanging out through a hole or works out that my socks don't function as socks anymore


No it doesn't cos mine does too lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Does that include socks and pants? My missus buys me then when she sees my nuts hanging out through a hole or works out that my socks don't function as socks anymore


My mrs buys mine. She hates me wearing prison boxers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aqualung said:


> ......the whole thread is about how fashion /fashions have changed


you were comparing oranges and apples though mate


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you were comparing oranges and apples though mate


...they are both fruit , tho it doesnt matter what my comparisons were as long as they relate to the title header and subject.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aqualung said:


> ...they are both fruit , tho it doesnt matter what my comparisons were as long as they relate to the title header and subject.


you missed the point - one was twice the age of the other but you were using them as a direct comparison - its a sh`t meme


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Sorry mate, if your wife buys your clothes and/or dictates what you wear, you have no place in this thread! :lol:


Hey - sometimes this is a good thing.

I'm absolutely terrible with clothes - I don't have the eye for it at all, and when I chose my own, I'll generally end up dressing like Jeremy Clarkson probably did in the early 90s.

She *does *have a good eye for clothes, and because she really gets off on me being big & muscular, will chose clothes that flatter the bodybuilder physique. She has a good idea what clothes look reasonably up-to-date without being so trendy that they will look dated in 12 months, and what gets the right smart/casual balance for wherever we're going.

For a mildly autistic bloke with feck-all dress sense, it's a no brainer really.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

FelonE said:


> X2 lol


You agree....ore your missus buys your clothes...?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Hey - sometimes this is a good thing.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrible with clothes - I don't have the eye for it at all, and when I chose my own, I'll generally end up dressing like Jeremy Clarkson probably did in the early 90s.
> 
> ...


Well I would just feel arguing with such rational honesty, especially with the autism bomb, damn you haha....There's a lot of timeless basics, well fitted, plainish clothes will never go out of fasion! Well drssed lads dont have to trendy benders which seems to be the concensus on this thread!


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> Sorry mate, if your wife buys your clothes and/or dictates what you wear, you have no place in this thread! :lol:


I'm a pragmatic guy. Wearing what my wife buys for me allows me more time at the gym.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So she wouldn't if you didn't?


I never think that far ahead.


----------



## anasayzulyana (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jack n jones anti-fit and g star are the only jeans that can contain my mighty quads :tongue:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

They all look gay to me....

Nothing wrong being thou

More pusss for me lol


----------



## manfromegypt1 (Dec 7, 2014)

FelonE what is your gender?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Try a pair, solely to use as slippers. I think you'll be impressed


No, I have a pair of mid Air Force ones I use as house trainers. That way, I don't look like a cvnt when I open the door or take the bins out....or conplete other manly tasks like bleeding radiators and such.

After years of "sneakers" I'm moving back to air max 95's at Christmas. Normal fit jeans all the way!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

had to be done haha. i live in essex so guess u can imagine everyone in here is joey essex alike... tbh i wear skinny jeans so cant really judge lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> had to be done haha. i live in essex so guess u can imagine everyone in here is joey essex alike... tbh i wear skinny jeans so cant really judge lol.


Someone needs to tell Merkleman


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> had to be done haha. i live in essex so guess u can imagine everyone in here is joey essex alike... tbh i wear skinny jeans so cant really judge lol.


I was discussing the idea that skinny jeans are gay lol Obviously I have a great mind.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

And today I see a man squating in girls leggings.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was discussing the idea that skinny jeans are gay lol Obviously I have a great mind.


And 10 points to Gryffindor!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> And 10 points to Gryffindor!


Accepted lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> And today I see a man squating in girls leggings.


ffs.Was it TommyPotatoes?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:



> ffs.Was it TommyPotatoes?


I also saw a gnome ride past on a bike, gnome looked legit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I also saw a gnome ride past on a bike, gnome looked legit.


Lol


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> No, I have a pair of mid Air Force ones I use as house trainers. That way, I don't look like a cvnt when I open the door or take the bins out....or conplete other manly tasks like bleeding radiators and such.
> 
> After years of "sneakers" I'm moving back to air max 95's at Christmas. Normal fit jeans all the way!


Your so manly it's unreal. I collect trainers so could where any pair I like. Not gonna beat uggs for warmth and comfort trust me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Your so manly it's unreal. I collect trainers so could where any pair I like. Not gonna beat uggs for warmth and comfort trust me


Uggs lol Sigh ffs


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

its all backwards, legs should grow to fit the jeans, not the jeans shrink to match the legs...


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> its all backwards, legs should grow to fit the jeans, not the jeans shrink to match the legs...


My jeans stretch to fit my legs


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Thing is once you get older, you realize how pointless being in fashion is.
> 
> It's just insecurity making us feel the need to dress up, it's purely social camouflage.
> 
> ...


With you on this mate, it's total bollocks. I haven't gone anywhere in anything other than joggers for years (apart from my wedding) and don't really give a **** what people think. They're comfy and don't strangle my tackle to death. To many sheep about who will change there appearance just because it's the in way to look.

Admittedly my little brother is a Joey Essex lookalike and I do tell him he looks like he needs to drink some testosterone. But at the end of the day, if they want to look a tool, that's up to them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You can look good without dressing like a trendy twvt. Fact.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Your so manly it's unreal. I collect trainers so could where any pair I like. Not gonna beat uggs for warmth and comfort trust me


*you're


----------

